# PET BIRTHDAY THREAD!



## ZEROPILOT

I'm starting a new thread here for people to post photos of themselves or their pets on their BIRTHDAYS.
This is Suki.
She turned five on 9/01.
She received her own hamburger (she ate 1/3rd and she got a new squeaky toy.


----------



## Happytort27

Hello! This is Lola. She just turned 3 years old on 9/2. She received a new chew toy (which was destroyed in minutes) and a new antler bone.


----------



## Zoeclare

This is my little Griffon x shih tzu mix Stanley. He turned 2 yesterday and got treated to a hair cut ?


----------



## saleena.lewis

Hello! This is one of my goats named s'mores! She was recently born and technically it was her birthday recently hahaha ?


----------



## saleena.lewis

Zoeclare said:


> This is my little Griffon x shih tzu mix Stanley. He turned 2 yesterday and got treated to a hair cut ?


AWWW I love it's little beard! Too cute.


----------



## Zoeclare

saleena.lewis said:


> AWWW I love it's little beard! Too cute. ❤


Lol I give him a grade two cut all over but the beard always stays!


----------

